# Metal roof and pest



## mdejon (Jul 2, 2006)

I have something crawling around in my metal roof, maybe a red squirel or a mouse.  There's about a 3/4" space between the metal ridge cap and roof panels between the roof panel ridges.  I'm looking for advise on what to fill this space with and maintain air flow.  I don't think I want to use a disimiliar metal screening.

Secondly, I think I need a squirel baffle too on my utility lines biut I'm not sure where to find on.

Thanks!


----------

